# My Little Bee Bee tree--II



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

all our rain has mine over watered, it's turning yellow and wilting


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Plant it in the ground and it will grow a lot faster. BeeBee trees hate being in a pot.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

odfrank said:


> Plant it in the ground and it will grow a lot faster. BeeBee trees hate being in a pot.


Anyway to save one that has been over watered by the rain? It's not like my yard holds water there either.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Will bee trees grow and thrive in colder climates?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Harley Craig said:


> Anyway to save one that has been over watered by the rain? It's not like my yard holds water there either.


It will probably recover when it dries out.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Zones 4-8a. Although we have several people growing it in zone 9 successfully.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

odfrank said:


> It will probably recover when it dries out.



I hope so, the leaves turn yellow and wilted, they are now falling off. It's pretty much just a 2 ft stick in the ground now.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Two feet taller than I ever got mine.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I am in zone 9 and they do very good here.
If the root is still good then they will regrow after
the rains. If the root is rotted out then it is a goner.
I planted mine on the ground and put 2 layer of tree rings around it
with lots of organic compost. I like the expensive worm casting because
anything will grow in it. The last time I check, once established this tree can withstand -32F. 
The tricky part is how do you get it to establish itself first.


----------



## DAM Bees (Mar 10, 2015)

Harley Craig said:


> all our rain has mine over watered, it's turning yellow and wilting


Do you have holes drilled in your pot?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I have a small one I thought was dead planted at our ranch. Today there where a few leaves coming up from the ground.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

DAM Bees said:


> Do you have holes drilled in your pot?



it's planted in the ground.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Harley:

I am 50 miles due east of you, and 2nd yr in a row mine are dying in the ground. I am on heavy grey and red clay . Yes I amended the soil with manure and sand before planting 

regards
Brad


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

spunky said:


> Harley:
> 
> I am 50 miles due east of you, and 2nd yr in a row mine are dying in the ground. I am on heavy grey and red clay . Yes I amended the soil with manure and sand before planting
> 
> ...


The ones I planted last yr are doing ok, It's just 2 of the 3 I planted this yr. I think amending the soil is what screwed them the ones I planted last yr and the 3rd one I planted this yr, I just spilt the ground with a spade and heeled them in. I think the ones I amended have created a bowl in the clay that holds water. When I plant more next yr, I will only heel them in.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

The small seedlings do not do well in the heavy yellow clay soil here. So I use a tree ring as a 
raised bed for them. I put in lots of organic compost with very little manure. Manure
maybe too salty for the little seedlings to start. The raised bed will help with the drainage when
you're in a rainy location. Once established they're more able to handle the heavy clay soil below.


----------



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

Do you grow this tree from a seed or graft it?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Seed


----------



## UTvolshype (Nov 26, 2012)

odfrank said:


> Seed


I had a oops moment and mowed down one of my seedlings from last year. It took it till May to pop back up and two sprouts came up.
I cut one off and placed it in moss/top soil mix in a plastic bucket. So far it looks like it's growing roots so green sprouts will grow if you keep them wet.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes they should propagate well with cuttings


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I find it easiest to grow from the seeds as in any other tree seeds like the toonas.
After the tree is established then you can do the cuttings or the air-layering method.
I think I will try the air-layering method this time during the active months of the growing season and
the cutting method during the inactive month. Because this tree branched out I have to remove one branch so
that the remaining one will be a full big tree later on. With one active growing branch it should establish itself faster this year.
With all the resources growing into one tree it should give me more flowers and more seeds too. It is how you treat your trees. The
other tree did not get any special treatment on the heavy yellow clay soil here. No fertilizer or anything just the occasional watering.
Needless to say it is still a one footer small tree compare to the one that got the special compost treatment. Now that I know the compost and
worm casting did wonders for the this tree I will treat the small tree also. So stay tuned for more Bee-bee tree updates.


----------



## shruthi (Jul 2, 2015)

This type of deciduous tree can grow 30 to 50 feet tall or more and is usually just as wide. Multiple low-growing lateral branches are common.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to Bee Source, shruthi!


Do you know they can withstand -32F once established too?
If you trained the tree and removed all the lateral branches then you will have one main trunk.
Any side branches after that you can do cuttings on them. The cuttings will flower faster than growing from
the seeds, you know.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Mine are dead.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Why? Don't tell me that you also over water them too.
They like the dry in between watering. So I let the soil
dry up a bit for one week then water them with a mild, diluted
kelp (concentrated) liquid extract. All the good stuffs I gave
them (the $98 worm casting, $13 miracle grow mix, and $35 organic compost) to grow in leaps and bound just like my little honey bees. 
What do you give them to grow on?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

beepro said:


> Why? Don't tell me that you also over water them too.


Charlie's horticultural methods involve leaving them in a pot for ten years on the coldest, windiest, foggiest rooftop in San Francisco and from the appearance of the pictures of it he has published, he never waters, fertilizes or weeds them. He constantly posts negatively in these BeeBee tree threads so he can bad mouth me, which he did not do this time because I recently gave him for free a $300 bed extender for his pickup truck. I feel bad to give him a new FREE tree because it will suffer the same miserable treatment, but I will do so that he has new fodder to blame his gardening failures on somebody other than himself. My new crop is coming up like a lawn so I can spare a few for him to torture.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

The only use I have for them now is to store burr comb.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

That bed extender was a $50 to $75 value, not $300. Be honest with your readers Ollie!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> That bed extender was a $50 to $75 value, not $300. Be honest with your readers Ollie!



List price $237 plus shipping:

http://parts.libertyautocitysubaru....ml?partner=googlebase_adwords&kwd=&origin=pla

OK, so I exaggerated a little. It is well know beekeepers are big liars.


----------



## Deeohgee (Jun 28, 2015)

ISO some bee bee trees. In North East Florida


----------

